
"Google now suggests placing CSS links AFTER the closing HTML tag?" - chestnut-tree
https://twitter.com/pearsonified/status/460468430747881473
======
jotato
Link to actual article:
[https://developers.google.com/speed/docs/insights/OptimizeCS...](https://developers.google.com/speed/docs/insights/OptimizeCSSDelivery)

from what I can tell, it is focusing on inlining css, not placing the <link>
below the <html> tag.

</html> <link> is invalid, but testing </body><link></html> IS valid. my guess
is that the docs have a typo.

